# Männchen oder Weibchen?



## Alina R. (29. Apr. 2012)

Hallo! 

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe!!
Und zwar ist hier ein ca. 30cm großer Shusui.
Ich hielt ihn fürs erste für ein Weibchen...Aber ich weiß es auch nicht richtig.

Ich weiß, die Bilder sind nicht gerade gut zum bestimmen, aber das Fischchen ist ziemlich schwer zu fotografieren.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Die bilder gehen gar nicht zum bestimmen. also entweder du fängst ihn raus,machst bilder und fasst ihn mal an, oder du lebst damit, dass du nicht weißt was für ein geschlecht er hat. wie alt ist der koi?


----------



## Alina R. (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Hallo

Jaa.... Rausfangen-unmöglich bei dieser Geschwindigkeit. Und den Stress will ich ihm nicht antun.

Ich weiß nicht wie alt er ist. Ich dachte, dass kann man an der Größe erkennen??

lg


----------



## Denniso (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*



Alina R. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Jaa.... Rausfangen-unmöglich bei dieser Geschwindigkeit. Und den Stress will ich ihm nicht antun.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, und 2,05m groß, meine Oma ist 82 Jahre alt, und ist ca. 150 -160cm groß. Kann man das jetzt am Alter festmahcne


----------



## Alina R. (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Hallo,

da ich es auf einer Koi-Seite gelesen habe, würde ich nicht sagen, dass es für den Menschen auch zutrifft. 
Fisch und Mensch sollte man nicht vergleichen, denke ich.


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Na, Alina, wenn Du es auf einer Koi-Seite gelesen hast, steht doch da bestimmt auch, was Dein Fisch demnach sein muss.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Nee alina, anhand der größe das alter bestimmen geht nicht. ich hab einen 8jährigen koi im teich,der ist so groß wie ein 2jähriger. das geht also gar nicht.  dann bleibt nur fangen. du mußt ihn nur anfassen,das reicht schon. stell dich im dunkeln mit kescher und einer guten taschenlampe bewaffnet an den teich. wenn er in reichweite ist leuchte ihn an und wenn er dann fast steht,dann mit dem kescher von oben fangen. hab ich schon zig mal gemacht und geht prima. wenn du ihn hast,streiche sanft über die kiemendeckel und den körper. ist er leicht rau,dann ist er männlich. ist alles glitschig ist es ein mädchen. kannst ihn danach sofort wieder frei lassen.


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

....ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass Weibchen etwas kräftiger sind und der Abstand zwischen Schulterrücken / Schulteransatz und Kopf kürzer ist als bei Männchen. Heißt also Männchen haben den etwas längeren und auch schmaleren Kopf.  Die Männchen sollen von oben gesehen generell etwas schlanker sein.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Stimmt auch,aber ich wette das trifft nicht auf jeden koi zu. meinen platinum hab ich jahrelang für weiblich gehalten . . . und er ist männlich


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*


@ Mandy , bist Du gemein !  Blendest Deine Fischi´s mit ner Taschenlampe !
 Männchen  = rau
 Weibchen = glitschig.............
" Ohne Worte ! " 
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Die Methode von Mandy ist ganzjährig durchführbar und wenn man etwas Erfahrung hat schonend und sicher. 
Alternativ hat man es aktuell recht einfach. Die Jungs wollen knuddeln und schwimmen den Weibchen nach.
Mein Ogon ist auch ein Männchen und freut sich rießig, dass letzten Sommer 2 größere Weibchen dazu gekommen sind.

@Alina, wozu ist denn wichtig zu wissen wie alt der Koi ist und welches Geschlecht er hat?
Mit einem 30cm Koi kannst du sicher keine Zucht anfangen.
50cm sollten die schon haben, damit nicht nur ganz kleine rauskommen.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Moin Andre,



Andre 69 schrieb:


> bist Du gemein ! Blendest Deine Fischi´s mit ner Taschenlampe !



Ich bin nicht gemein, aber wenn man sie in den Strahl der Taschenlampe blicken läßt, sehen sie kurzfristig nichts und den kurzen Augenblick muß man nutzen um den Kescher einzusetzen.
Funktioniert ganz einfach und tut gar nicht weh 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Männchen  = rau



Ja, durch den Laichausschlag. Manche nur an den Kiemendeckeln ... mein Platinum ist am ganzen Körper rauh  



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Weibchen = glitschig



Naja, die haben eben keinen Laichausschlag und sind demzufolge glitschig... oder schmierig ... oder feucht ... oder wie Du es auch immer betiteln möchtest ... 

Mandy


----------



## Alina R. (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Hallo!

@ Joerg: Ich habe auch nicht vor eine Zucht zu eröffnen. Es geht mir um den Namen... 

Das Fischchen heißt Memory, ich denke diesen namen kann man für beide Geschlechter benutzen. ich wollte auch nur sichergehen, aber ich glaube es ist ein Weibchen.

Danke für die Beiträge! 

GLG Alina


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*



Alina R. schrieb:


> Es geht mir um den Namen...



Hi hi hiii, das kenn ich. Meine bekommen auch erst Namen wenn ich weiß was für ein Geschlecht sie haben ... 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

unser roter Koi hiess ne Zeitlang ,,Arschloch- Fisch ( hatte schon seinen Grund)   mittlerweile ist er ,,Roter Oktober"......  ist auch geschlechtsunabhängig.. ist aber ein Kerl


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ,,Arschloch- Fisch ( hatte schon seinen Grund)



Ihhh bist Du gemein. Wie kann man denn so einen Fisch nennen ... was hat er denn böses angestellt, dass er mit so einem Namen gestraft wurde ...

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

Hi Lucy,

da hoff ich das net mal __ Reiher mal "Jagd auf Roter Oktober" machen

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Männchen oder Weibchen?*

@ Moonlight

den Namen hat das Viech deshalb, weil man ihn am ANfang nie gesehen hat, hat sich immer versteckt....  wenns dann Futter gab, kam er wie aus dem Nichts angeschossen und hat sich was geschnappt, dann mit Karacho wieder weg... das hat leider die ganzen andren Fische extrem verwirrt, so dass sie auch verschwanden und erst mal nix mehr gefressen haben...     da sich dieses Verhalten nunn GsD gelegt hat und er im gegenteil immer total entspannt so 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ganz ruhig eiene Runden zieht haben wir ihn umbenannt.. er hat was von nem U - Boot, wenn er so schwimmt, deshalb Roter Oktober


@ __ Knoblauchkröte

den __ Reiher kann nicht mehr, den haben wir per Zaun ausgesperrt ;-)


----------

